# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zoltán Kocsis' Recital at La Roque d'Anthéron (Part 7/7; Bartók)*

*Part 7: Bartók - Gyerekeknek, Sz. 42 (részletek) (For children (Excerpts)

No. 1: Játszó gyermekek (Children at Play)
No. 2: Gyermekdal (Children's Song)
No. 3: Quasi adagio
No. 4: Párnatánc (Pillow Dance) 
No. 5: Játék (Game) 
No. 10: Gyermektánc (Children's Dance) 
No. 13: Ballada (Ballade) 
No. 14: Allegretto 
No. 15: Allegro moderato 
No. 18: Katonadal (Solider's Song)
No. 20: Bordal (Drinking Song) 
No. 21: Allegro robostu*

Bartok has a lot of lovely more complicated piano music, but these small pieces was ment for children to learn playing piano. And Zoltán Kocsis is an exellent pianist, bringing full of life into these simple pieces.

youtube comment

*What an incredible gift that we can enjoy this genius for free anywhere in the world.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zimmermann - Die Soldaten (complet - ST de-eng-fr)*

*Opera in four acts and 15 tables Bernd Alois Zimmermann, created in Cologne February 15, 1965Text in German Bernd Alois Zimmermann, according to Jakob Michael Reinhold drama Lenz (1776)ST: deutsch, French, EnglishMusical direction: Ingo MetzmacherWiener PhilharmonikerStaged at the Salzburg Festival (2012): HermanisAchievement at the Salzburg Festival (August 2012): Hannes RossacherWesener merchant Alfred Muff (bass)Mary, daughter of Wesener: Laura Aikin (soprano)Charlotte, daughter of Wesener Tanja Ariane Baumgartener (mezzo-soprano)The old mother Wesener Cornelia Kallisch (mezzo-soprano)Stolzius, clothier Tomasz Konieczny (bass-baritone)Mother Stolzius: Renée Morloc (mezzo-soprano)Countess de la Roche: Gabriela Beňačková (soprano)The young Count, son of the Countess Matthias Klink (tenor)Obrist, Count Spannheim Reinhard Mayr (bass)Desportes, aristocratic officer Daniel Brenna (tenor)Pirzel, Captain Wolfgang Ablinger-Sperrhacke (tenor)Eisenhardt, priest Boaz Daniel (baritone)Major Haudy: Matjaž Robavs (baritone)Major Mary Morgan Moody (baritone)*

*youtube comments

Thanks so much for posting this. I tried to download the live stream from the opera in Munich tonight, but it didn't work out. So I am so glad to be able to get this version now!!!

You are awesome for sharing this.. thank you so much !... The only production I've seen is the 1989 Stuttgart (surely a classic), and a clip from the Netherlands Opera.﻿

probably the best upolad of the 2013 ever! thank you so much﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 mandolins in G major RV532 - Evangelos & Liza guitar duo*

*The superb concerts of Evangelos Assimakopoulos and his wife Liza Zoe in Europe, United States and Canada, have made them one of the most highly regarded duo guitarists in the world today.*

Beautiful!

*Youtube links

So classy and so easy to listen to and enjoy

this music reach my soul, fantastic. The guitars seems to sing.﻿

Really enjoyed this piece! A nice change to hear the guitar, it is almost as good as the mandolin, perhaps even a little more relaxing?! Thanks for the upload!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann - Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op. 44 - Daniil Trifonov with the Ariel String Quartet*

*Daniil Trifonov performs Schumann - Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op. 44 with the Ariel String Quartet at the Arthur Rubinstein Piano Master Competition (May, 2011, Tel Aviv).*

Beautiful piano quartet, and a brilliant performance!

youtube comments

*@mauricioD Plenty of piano! Very nice sensitive playing! A pleasure to hear the piano not overwhelming the strings who carry the melodic line much of the time! The balance is remarkably good!

Great performance; but looking at these guys is torture.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schulhoff - Concerto Doppio for flute & piano (Maria Prinz / Sir Neville Marriner)*

*Schulhoff Concerto Doppio with Maria Prinz and the Academy of St.Martin in the Fields with Sir Neville Marriner. This CD is a nice selection of works by Schulhoff, Krenek and D'Indy - all double or triple concertos. It will be released on Chandos.*

Very entertaining and good performed work. The flute is phenomenal!


----------

